# Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft



## Nikolai (24. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,

nach ca. 50 Versuchen bei schwierigen Lichtverhältnissen ist es dann doch endlich geglückt.
Ich konnte tatsächlich den Laichvorgang mit meiner Digicam festhalten.

Anhang anzeigen PalMpeg1.mpg

Auch wenn die Qualität des Videos nicht besonders gut ist, ist es doch spannend anzusehen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## canis (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

Danke für das Video. Aufnahmen von Bitterlingen sind immer sehr interessant! 

Habe den Beitrag übrigens mal zu den Fischen verschoben.


----------



## Nikolai (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

entschuldigt bitte die schlechte Qualität, aber ich freue mich tierisch, dass ich das per Video festhalten konnte.
Falls es jemandem entgangen ist, das Weibchen hat nicht daneben gezielt, tief im Sand steckt noch eine weitere Muschel.
Das ganze hatte natürlich auch ein Vorspiel.  Wenn man bedenkt was sich ein Mänchen für einen Stress macht, und das stundenlang, stellen sich die Weibchen doch recht zickig an. 

Anhang anzeigen Stress pur.mpg

Die Rotaugenjungen nerven gewaltig, und Artgenossenmänchen sind schon gar nicht erwünscht.

Eigentlich sind gar nicht soviel Fische im Teich, aber die sind immer da, wo etwas los ist.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

Naja, die Resonanz ist ja verhalten,

stolz wie Oskar habe ich das Video meiner Familie vorgeführt, aber die konnten auch nichts damit anfangen.

Da die Bildqualität das eventuell nicht hergibt, und auch nicht jeder weiß, was die da machen, gebe ich einmal eine Beschreibung.
Also, neben der gut sichtbaren Muschel steckt rechts noch eine weitere Muschel seitlich im Sand. Das Mänchen mit rotem Bauch und roter Afterflosse führt das Weibchen an die Muschel heran und entläßt Spermien über der Atemöffnung der Muschel während diese Wasser ansaugt. Gut zu erkennen an der ruckweisen Schwimmbewegung über der Muschel. Das Weibchen mit der 6-7cm langen Legeröhre wartet den Zeitpunkt des Einatmens der Muschel ab und führt die Legeröhre blitzschnell in die Atemöffnung ein. Bei genauer Betrachtung, erkennt man, dass die Legeröhre bis zum Ende eingeführt war. Und wenn alles gut ging, hat es Eier in die Muschel entsenden können.
Erstaunlich finde ich jedesmal, wie zielsicher die Weibchen mit dem langen Schlauch (Legeröhre) die Öffnung treffen. Gewöhnlich entläßt das Mänchen seinen Samen, nachdem das Weibchen abgelegt hat. In diesem Fall hat es das vorher gemacht, was ich auch das erste mal so beobachten konnte.
Interessant ist vielleicht noch, dass die Mänchen der Nachwuchs vom letzten Jahr sind, und daher auch noch sehr klein sind. Nachwuchsweibchen konnte ich bisher nicht bei der Eiablage beobachten. Sie bilden einen kleinen Schwarm und tummeln sich im Teich herum.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## danyvet (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

Hallo Nikolai!

Toll, dass du das beobachten konntest. Es ist nur leider relativ kurz und die Fischchen bewegen sich so schnell, dass man es viel viel öfter sehen müsste, damit man checkt, was da genau vor sich geht 
Vielleicht hast du ja nochmal Glück und kannst ein längeres Video machen und es vielleicht auf Youtube stellen? Die Qualität find ich jetzt nicht mal so schlecht


----------



## Nikolai (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

Hallo Dany,

danke ersteinmal für Deine aufmunternden Worte.
Meine Digi-Foto-Cam hat nur max. 15 Sek.- Sequenzen für Videoaufnahmen. Aber der Vorgang als Solcher dauert auch nicht länger.
Die Szene im 2. Video kann man Stundenlang beobachten. Das Mänchen schwirrt unermüdlich um die Muschel herum. Manchmal verschwindet es plötzlich in den Tiefen des Teiches und kommt mit einem Weibchem im Schlepptau wieder. Ich frage mich immer, wie er es so schnell finden konnte. Aber die Weibchen sind auch nicht immer bereit und zieren sich ein wenig. Nach der Eiablage benötigen sie auch sicher einige Zeit zur Reganaration. Bei nicht Laichbereiten Weibchen schrupft die Legeröhre auf weniger als 1cm Länge.
Zur Zeit scheinen keine laichbereiten Weibchen anwesent zu sein, zumindest sind mir weitere Beobachtungen nicht gelungen. Es war schon ein ausgesprochener Glücksfall, dass gerade die Muschel in meinem Sichtfeld die Auserwählte war.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

Hallo,
jetzt beobachte ich schon 3 Wochen, wie sich das Mänchen abrackert. Ab und zu taucht auch ein weiteres Mänchen auf, aber das wird rigoros vertrieben.
Immer wieder gelingt es ihm, ein Weibchen abzuschleppen. Neuerdings auch sehr kleine Weibchen vom Nachwuchs des Vorjahres. Auch diese haben bereits eine ausgebildete Legeröhre von ca. 4cm. Mehrmals konnte ich beobachten, dass der Laichvorgang geglückt ist. Da er immer wieder die selbe Muschel wählt, frage ich mich, wieviel Eier dort wohl hinein passen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## beaune (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

Hallo Nikolai,

vielen Dank für deine Videos und vor allem deine Beschreibung. Das war für mich als Teichanfänger seeeehr aufschlussreich, denn wie Danyvet es schon erwähnte, geht das alles so schnell vonstatten, dass man es kaum erkennen kann (vor allem wenn man als Anfänger nicht weiß, WAS man sehen soll...).
Die Qualität finde ich erstaunlich gut, da mach dir mal keine Sorgen!

Ich habe selber auch Bitterlinge und eine kleine Muschel, die aber ignoriert wird (alle letztes Jahr gekauft und eingesetzt). Als ich vor wenigen Wochen eine große Muschel und weitere Bitterlinge kaufte (ich hatte keine Kontrolle mehr, wieviel Bitterlinge den Winter überlebten, da sie sich einfach überhaupt nicht zeigten), ging auch bei mir das Laichgeschäft an. Aber nur über wenige Tage und jetzt hat sich die große Muschel komplett im Sand vergraben und von den Bitterlingen keine Spur mehr. Kannst du mit deiner Erfahrung dazu was sagen? "Brütet" die Muschel jetzt, ist sie einfach satt oder geht es ihr nicht gut? Die kleine Muschel schaut zumindest teilweise aus dem Sand raus, wird aber nach wie vor von den Fischen ignoriert...

Viele Grüße
beaune


----------



## Nikolai (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

Hallo beaune,
zunächst solltest Du Deine __ Muscheln mal auf Lebenszeichen untersuchen. Am einfachsten geht das, wenn Du sie auf die Seite legst. Vitale Muscheln werden sich recht bald versuchen einzugraben.
Die Bitterlinge bevorzugen womöglich eine andere Muschel, die nicht unter Deiner Beobachtung steht. Die Weibchen sind auch nicht immer bereit. Die Legeröhre verkürzt sich dann auf weniger als 1cm. 


> Brütet" die Muschel jetzt, ist sie einfach satt oder geht es ihr nicht gut?


Muscheln atmen und filtrieren immer, wenn nicht sind sie tot. Die Bitterlingseier heften sich an die Kiemen der Muschel und werden vom "Atemwasser" umspült. Die Jungfische verweilen noch einige Tage in der Muschel und sind, wenn sie dann herauskommen relativ groß und komplett ausgebildet. (ohne Dottersack).
Bitterlinge leben recht verborgen nahe am Grund und suchen Schutz zwischen den Pflanzen. In normalen Teichen wird man sie nur schwer beobachten können. Vielleicht spielt die Wassertiefe auch eine Rolle, in meinem flachen Pflanzenteich hatte ich auch keinen Erfolg. Die oben beschriebene Vorgänge spielen in einer Wassertiefe von ca. 80cm. Andererseits ist  eine Fortpflanzung auch schon einmal im Aquarium geglückt, jedoch nur ein einziges mal.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

Hallo beaune,

Nachtrag:
__ Muscheln graben sich normal immer komplett ein. Gewöhnlich schaut nur die Atemöffnung aus dem Sand. Für die Bitterlinge ist das kein Problem. Die haben ein sicheres Gespür dafür und finden diese auch dann.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

Sie hören einfach nicht auf. Mitlerweile tummeln sich sechs Männchen um die __ Muscheln vor der Scheibe und schleppen immer wieder mal ein Weibchen an, jetzt vor allem die Nachwuchsweibchen aus dem Vorjahr. Eigentlich gibt es noch mehr Muscheln im Teich. Diese sitzen aber in der Tiefenzone fest und werden von den Bitterlingen scheinbar nicht besucht, bzw. ich kann sie dort nicht beobachten.
Leider sind mir noch keine besseren Bilder geglückt
Sicher wundern sich meine Nachbarn schon, warum ich mit einer Wolldecke überm Kopf (zur Vermeidung von Lichtspiegelungen an der Scheibe) stundenlang vor dem Teich sitze. Ob sie es je verstehen würden? - ich versuche es gar nicht erst.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## wp-3d (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*



Nikolai schrieb:


> Sicher wundern sich meine Nachbarn schon, warum ich mit einer Wolldecke überm Kopf (zur Vermeidung von Lichtspiegelungen an der Scheibe) stundenlang vor dem Teich sitze. Ob sie es je verstehen würden? - ich versuche es gar nicht erst. Gruß Nikolai





Hi Nikolai,

bei einem mit Riesenaquarium im Garten, wundert den Nachbarn wahrscheinlich gar nichts mehr.



.


----------



## Lichtbringer (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

Hey Nikolai,

sehr beeindruckend Dein Video.
Vor kurzem habe ich meinen Teich leider vorübergehend leeren müssen. (die leidensgeschichte findest Du unter Einsteigerfragen) 
Dabei habe ich auch zwei Bitterlinge und eine Muschel gefunden.Neben ihr lag eine gallertartige grüne Masse!?!
kannst Du mir sagen ob das zur Muschel  gehört oder vielleicht sogar Laich war? 
Ich bin jedenfalls schon gespannt auf weitere Videos.
Gruss 
Frank


----------



## Nikolai (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

Hallo,
@ Werner:
Sicher nicht mehr, man kennt sich schon länger. Aber genau deshalb glaube ich, dass sie es nicht verstehen. Sind alles liebe, nette Leute, aber ohne Sinn für Natur.

@ Frank:
Die gallertartige grüne Masse gehört weder zum Bitterlingslaich noch zur Muschel, es sei denn, die Muschel ist tot (die Schalen klaffen auseinander) und das Innere zersetzte Muschelfleisch ist entwichen.
Da ich die nähere Beschreibung nicht kenne, kommt für mich Schneckenlaich bis Blaualgenschleim alles in frage.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Buffo Buffo (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

Hallo Nikolai,
süper dein Film! Von oben guck ich den Bitterlingen schon lange zu, aber wie das Weibchen nun tatsächlich die Legeröhre in die Muschelkiemen bringt, das sah ich erst bei deinen Aufnahmen!

Da hat sich deine Mühe schon gelohnt!
Meine Bitterlinge haben auch immer "Lieblingsmuscheln" und welche, die nicht so interessant sind. 
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Nikolai (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

Hallo,

in meinem Teich tummelt sich Nachwuchs von Bitterlingen, Rotfedern, Goldfischen und vielleicht auch Koi. Vor geraumer Zeit hatte ich zusätzlich ein kleines Aquarium eingerichtet, in dem ich einige der Jungfische aufzog. Nun wo sie größer sind, erkennt man Bitterlinge darin.

 

Im Verrgleich zur Schnecke erkennt man gut die Größenverhältnisse

 

Der __ Rückenschwimmer hat sich von Anfang an mit eingeschlichen. Scheinbar ist er aber keine Gefahr für die Fische, da von vier eingesetzten Fischen (April/Mai) auch noch alle da sind.

 

Mit den Planzen habe ich auch  Molchlaich erwischt.Leider nur ein Ei.  Der Kleine hat sich bereits gut entwickelt

 


Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (24. März 2012)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

Hi,

kaum zu glauben, aber die Bitterlinge sind schon emsig an den __ Muscheln zu gange, als würden sie ihr Revier verteidigen. Laichvorgänge konnte ich bisher aber noch nicht beobachten. Bei ca. 10 Grad Wassertemperatur hätte ich derartige Aktivitäten eigentlich noch nicht erwartet.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

Hi,

man sollte nicht alles glauben, was man in Büchern liest. Laut Literatur war ich im Glauben, dass Bitterlinge wärmere Gewässer bevorzugen und Laichvorgänge bei ca. 22 Grad stattfinden.
Das die Männchen schon seit März ihre Reviere abstecken, hatte ich ja bereits oben beschrieben. Die Weibchen schwammen gesellig im Teich umher. Mittlerweile sind jetzt aber auch laichbereite Weibchen mit langer Legeröhre bei den __ Muscheln. Noch konnte ich aber den eigentlichen Laichvorgang nicht beobachten. Die Wassertemperatur liegt z. Zt. bei ca. 11 Grad.
Ich befürchte, ich habe einen Fehler gemacht, indem ich die Muscheln (15 Stk.) alle an einer Stelle, nämlich direkt vor der Scheibe plaziert habe. Dort kann ich ja auch am besten beobachten. Doch damit versammeln sich auch alle Männchen dort. Da sie keine Nebenbuhler in der Nähe ihrer Muschel dulden, kommt es zu heftigen Revierkämpfen und die Weibchen haben auch nicht die nötige Ruhe. Hoffentlich klappt es trotzdem.
Es ist schon erstaunlich mit wieviel Energie die Männchen, nun schon mehr als 4 Wochen ihre Muschel bewachen und alle männlichen Artgenossen vertreiben. Artfremde Fische und auch große Koi lassen sie völlig unbeeindruckt.
Fasziniert bin ich auch über ihre Färbung mit deutlichen Rottönen. Im Zoogeschäft oder auch im Aquarium gehalten wirken sie eher blaß.

Gruß Nikolai

 wissen auch nicht genau


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

Super Videobeitrag, danke dafür


----------



## Gartenteich24 (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

Wow wow wow das Video bzw. die Videos sind echt der Wahnsinn. Natürlich hast du mit deinem mega Gartenteich (Daumen hoch alleine dafür, weil er wirklich sensationell ist und ich sowas selbst noch nie gesehen habe) die besten Vorraussetzungen für solche Aufnahmen. Aber das ganze dann wirklich noch zu filmen ist wirklich toll
Bitterlingen beim Laichen zuzuschauen bzw. den gesamten Vorgang von Revierabstecken bis dann zur Laichabgabe ist wirklich eines der spannendsten Dinge im Gartenteich. Man man man, ich bin immer noch neidisch auf deinen Teich und die Möglichkeiten, die er dir bietet...


----------



## Nikolai (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

hi,

hier bekommt man einmal einen Eindruck, wie heiß umkämpft die __ Muscheln von den Mänchen werden. Das geht nun schon seit Wochen. Offensichtlich war es ein Fehler, alle Muscheln an einer Stelle zu plazieren. Vor lauter Revierverteidigung, kommen die Mänchen nicht dazu auf Brautschau zu gehen. Die Wassertemperatur ist allerdings erst bei 14 Grad. Vielleicht doch noch ein wenig kalt.

Anhang anzeigen SAM_1803.AVI

Anhang anzeigen SAM_1802.AVI


----------



## Connemara (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

Das ist superinteressant!!!
Danke ....ich hocke auch ständig auf meinem Steg und beobachte, was in meinem kleinen Teich so vor sich geht und weiß, dass die Nachbarn sich insgeheim immer wieder einmal drüber amüsieren. Allerdings sind sie dann doch erstaunt, wie entspannend und interessant es ist, die Vorgänge im Wasser zu beobachten :smoki
Dann kommt manchmal sogar so etwas wie Neid


----------



## danyvet (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

Hallo Nikolai!

Meine Frage ist mir jetzt voll peinlich  aber da muss ich jetzt durch, weil ich will's ja schließlich wissen 
wo sind denn da im Video die __ Muscheln?


----------



## Nikolai (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

Hallo Dany,

die Frage ist berechtigt, sie sind tatsächlich nur schwer zu erkennen. Auf dem Video recht undeutlich sieht man eine rechts vom oberen Ende des mittleren Aststücks. Am Ende des linken Wurzelstücks ist eine weitere sichtbar. Die meißten __ Muscheln stecken aber tief im Sand, so dass nur die Atemöffnungen kaum erkennbar herausschauen. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind die vergrabenen Muscheln die vitalsten. Muscheln, die sich nicht eingraben sind geschwächt. Das scheinen die Bitterlinge genau so zu sehen, da sie sich zumeist um die eingegrabenen Muscheln bemühen.
Nach meiner letzten Reinigung Anfang März hatte ich an dieser Stelle 15 Muscheln plaziert. Die Betonsohle ist zur Scheibe hin abgesenkt. Damit habe ich nahe der Scheibe eine ca. 10 cm dicke Sandschicht. Zur Abbruchkannte hin wird diese entsprechend dünner. Wenn Muscheln ihren Fuß nicht im Boden verankern können, ist es ihnen auch nicht möglich, sich fortzubewegen. Damit sind sie in diesem Bereich gefangen. 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## nik (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

Hallo Namensvetter,

auch wenn ich nicht dazu schreibe, deine interessanten Geschichten verfolge ich.

Ich habe eine Frage zu den Teichmuscheln. Inzwischen habe ich in meinem Teichlein 3 Teichmuscheln zu meinen 2/6 Bitterlingen zugegeben, da ich denke, die nun am Leben erhalten zu können. Bisher  war der Boden der Teichschale ohne Substrat, aber deine Beschreibung hat mich gleich Quarzsand in das Teichlein zugeben lassen. Die Frage ist, wie hoch hältst du die Sandschicht für sinnvoll.

BTW, auch ohne Bodengrund ist eine der drei __ Muscheln ausgesprochen mobil.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Nikolai (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

Hallo Nik,

zur normalen Fortbewegung schieben __ Muscheln ihren Fuß in den Sand, verdicken diesen am Ende und ziehen sich so vorwärts. Dabei entwickeln sie dermassen Kraft, dass am Bodengrund eine Furche wie mit einem Pflug gezogen entsteht. Wenn man bedenkt, dass gewöhnlich der gesamte Muschelkörper im Sand steckt, ist das sicher ein großer Kraftaufwand.
Muscheln die obenauf liegen, versuchen mit ihrem Fuß Halt zu finden, weil sie das Bestreben haben, senkrecht tief im Sand zu stecken. Dabei schieben sie sich unkontrolliert durch die Gegend. 
Wie schon erwähnt, möchten sich die Muscheln komplett bis auf die Atemöffnung eingraben. Somit sollte die Sandschicht mindestens 1-2 cm dicker als die Muschel in ihrer Höhe sein.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## nik (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

Hallo Nikolai,

Danke für den Tipp. Die Teichmuscheln graben sich schon ein. Mal sehen, wie sich das mit denen und den triebigen Bitterlingen entwickelt. Laichbereit sind die Weibchen jedenfalls.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Nikolai (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

hier noch einmal eine heftige Keilerei zwischen Rivalen

Anhang anzeigen SAM_1847.AVI

schade, dass die auffallend rote Färbung bei den Lichtverhältnissen zu den Aufnahmen nicht so deutlich zu sehen ist. Bei Sonnenlicht sind sie wirklich sehr schön anzusehen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video - Bitterlinge beim Laichgeschäft*

nun ght die Post ab,

nachdem ein Weibchen seine Eier injiziert hatte, wollten alle Männchen ihren "Senf" dazugeben. In Scharen machten sie sich über die eine Muschel her. Andere __ Muscheln blieben dabei völlig unbeachtet.

Anhang anzeigen SAM_1921.AVI

Gruß Nikolai


----------

